# Show color.. Western



## Girl girly (Oct 21, 2012)

In the coming show season I will be show two horse and I need some input on color and weather or not to braid their mane and tail.

Star - a 14hh black and white paint mare in team penning, trail class and maybe some speed events. All her tack is Dark brown almost black. So I will be showing her every other weekend. 

and 
Ben - a 15hh palomino gelding he is almost a gold like color with him i will be doing western pleasure and western pleasure pair. Their a show every other weekend with him plus all the trail ride my club host.

Also not sure if i should braid their manes and tail or not?


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I wouldn't braid them. Just make sure they look nice and won't get in the way. But I suppose you could braid the mane if you wanted. 

For colors:

Star - Red, Blue, Lime Green, Yellow
Ben - Red, Blue

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would also not braid the mane or tail. If you aren't going to pull the mane and band for western pleasure like this:










Then it is best to leave it natural. Of course, make it is brushed nicely and free of tangles. For the judged events (like western pleasure) while you aren't judged specifically on your appearance, it does make an impression (good or bad) on the judge for your presentation. 

For speed events, I personally DO braid the mane, only to help keep it from getting tangled in my hands. Just a personal preferance on that one. Since the only "judge" is the time clock, it doesn't really care what you look like. 

Based on the color wheel that Hobby Horse puts out:










Palomino falls in the "Neutral" color group which means you can do either a vanilla, rust, or chocolate tone or you could do red, pink, or purple. 

Of course, any horse looks great in blue, turquoise, or green so I would probably choose one of those colors that you could wear with BOTH horses and save money on wardrobe.


----------



## LoveofOTTB (Dec 7, 2014)

My guy is a chestnut and I actually just had a color question. I was thinking of changing colors from blue (that I used on my old Bay mare) since blue is my favorite color, and everyone said to keep it since it does look nice on Chestnuts. I agree that Blue does look great, and I also agree it would be easier to have one color for both horses. If your going to show it will be so much easier! Here is a picture of my boy in his new tack set my husband got us for Christmas, it's a fringe and looks amazing on him!









Ignore the halter, we have been working on his bridling issues..soo it stays on until he is over that.


----------



## LopinKing (Sep 20, 2014)

For showmanship you want to trim your horses mane and band it  For the forelock french braid it or just braid it.. Or if your horse is like my horse that has a thin forelock just band it or roach it  

*For the black and white horse*
I saw someone that had a black and white horse and they had a red outfit and it looked soooo beautiful!! Made me wish my horse wasn't a sorrel so i could wear red.

*For the palomino*
PURPLE!! 

Oh and do not braid the tail.. Put in a fake tail (if you have one) if you don't braid their tail the night before the show.. Will make their tail more thick and keep it clean. 

*Some more things you will need*
Face shine ( I use Vaseline cheaper and it does the same thing) 
Show shine 
hoof polish (Black for dark hoofs and clear for light hoofs) 
Show halter with chain ( Make sure the chain is a fist length long) 
Ummmm i think that's it..  
And always practice showmanship ALL THE TIME!! 5-10 mins after riding. Just doing that will help a lot  

Best of luck


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Chose colors that suit both you and the horse. A friend's skin looked horrid if near dark green even tho it suited her pally.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Red, white and blue.


----------

